#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αγορά κατοικίας από θεμέλια και εν συνεχεία αδυναμία ολοκλήρωσης της

## nevang

Κατα το ετος 2010 αγορασα κατοικια απο ιδιωτη-κατασκευαστη με τη συμφωνια (οπως διατυπωθηκε και στα οριστικα συμβολαια) να μου παραδοθει εως 31.12.2010 αποτερατωμενη, κατοικισιμη κλπ. Η προθεσμια εξεπνευσε χωρις να τηρηθει η συμφωνια, λογω οικονομικης αδυναμιας του κατασκευαστη. Το επιθυμητο σεναριο - αν υποθεσουμε οτι δε θελουμε να τρεχουμε στα δικαστηρια - τωρα ειναι να αποπερατωσω το σπιτι με δικα μου εξοδα. 

Τα ερωτηματα ειναι: 
1) Η αδεια ειναι στο ονομα του ιδιωτη-πωλητη. Τι γινεται με την επιβλεψη; Πρεπει να αλλαξει; Μπορει να συνεχισει ο ιδιος μηχανικός; Πρεπει να γινει αναθεωρηση της αδειας και αν ναι απο ποιον; απο μενα ή απο τον πωλητη; 

2)-και σημαντικοτερο: Στην πορεια ανακαλυπτω πως ο ιδιωτης που ανελαβε να την κατασκευασει δεν εχει αποδοσει καθολου ασφαλιστικες εισφορες ΙΚΑ (παρολο που εχει υποβαλλει 5-6 ΑΠΔ). Υπαρχει φοβος το ΙΚΑ να κυνηγησει εμενα; Πως διασφαλιζομαι; Υποθετω οτι τουλαχιστον απο δω και μπρος θα εχω υποχρεωση υποβολης ΑΠΔ και υποχρεωση καταβολης εισφορων για τις εργασιες απο δω και μπρος που προκειται να γινουν για την αποπερατωση. Θα πρεπει να λοιπον να γνωρισω το ολο θεμα στο ΙΚΑ και να ζητησω αυτοψια;

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε από τη συνδρομητική κατηγορία "Λογισιτκά" καθότι δεν αφορά λογιστικά θέματα μηχανικού.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr.

----------


## k.lyb.

Καλημέρα, δυστυχώς έχεις μπλέξει. Η άδεια δεν αλλάζει όνομα (δεν υπάρχει λόγος) με την άδεια και ένα αντίγραφο του συμβολαίου αγοράς είσαι καλυμένος, αν με το μηχανικό που έχει αναλλάβει τις επιβλέψεις έχεις καλή επικοινωνία και μπορείς να συνεργαστείς συνεχίζεις με αυτόν. Αν δεν μπορείς να συνεργαστείς υπάρχουν δύο δρόμοι: α) Έρχεσαι σε επικοινωνία μαζί του προκειμένου να του εξηγήσεις οτι θα συνεχίσεις με άλλον μηχανικό και τον παρακαλείς να σου υπογράψει στο τέλος τα έγγραφα της ρευματοδότησης. β) Του ζητάς να κάνει παραίτηση της επίβλεψης και δυστυχώς ξαναπληρώνεις αμοιβές επίβλεψης στον νέο μηχανικό αλλά είσαι και ποιο σίγουρος για την διαδικασία. Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση οτι έχουν πληρωθεί οι αμοιβές επίβλεψης γιατί δεν είναι απαραίτητο για την έκδοση της άδειας. Στο ΙΚΑ κανονικά θα έπρεπε μέσα σε έναν μήνα από την μεταγραφή του συμβολαίου να έχει γίνει μεταβολή στην καρτέλα για τον ιδιοκτήτη. Για το ΙΚΑ υπεύθυνος είσαι αποκλειστικά εσύ, εκεί γνώμη μου είναι οτι πηγαίνεις σε πρώτη φάση στο ΙΚΑ και τους εξηγείς τι έχει γίνει και τους ρωτάς τι να κάνεις γιατί είναι μεγάλο το μπλέξιμο.

----------

